# Fracino Classico a good buy?



## Rolo

Hi

Considering buying one of these machines, I would like any owners opinions please. Are they built well, are they reliable?


----------



## jimbojohn55

Not owned one myself - but if your buying new then you can probably get something a little better - for £1100

have a look at bella barista range of machines, may help you narrow down size and features


----------



## coffeebean

I have sold quite a few Classicos, many of them on this forum, and they are very well put together machines and reliable. I'm sure that you will find a few happy owners on here and if you are interested in getting one let me know as I offer a forum discount ☺


----------



## JayMac

I bought one from @coffeebean (above). Perfectly happy with it; I paid far less than £1100 though (I probably wouldn't pay that, in that case I'd consider a different make). Mine was almost 3 years back with no issues whatsoever thus far.

One reason for me to buy Fracino was to support British manufacturing. Upgrade path might be an L-R as a result, imo. Drooling over that stainless Vesuvius coffeechap is selling, but that kind of cash for coffee kit is never getting past the Partner Filter in my household.

As to the Classico, it's fine, but checkout BB for alternatives. Those tiny little machines they now sell sound really nice for the price too.


----------



## Oblivion

I am a proud owner of a Classico I ordered through coffeebean. No issues so far and very well built.

For me it ticked all the boxes which were

E61

Lever operated

Wood handles

Large HX copper boiler

Great Art Deco looks

British made with all the backup you will ever need.

Making coffee is an absolute joy.

The wife quite likes it.

You will not get a machine like this at the price coffeebean is selling and bear in mind straight from Fracino, not through a warehouse or stockist so less travel.

Only criticism is the rather nice semi circular drip tray is a little shallow but for me all flushing is done into a Stainless jug so only pressure release water from brewing goes into the tray.

When cleaning and backflushing I remove the tray which takes a second, and replace with a deeper plastic tub as there is lots of depth once the tray is out.


----------



## tjp

Love mine, makes great coffee and looks amazing.

I've just posted about an issue with mine not filling but I think that's a user (the wife) issue.

Other than that it's been great. Also bought from Andy on this forum and was very happy with the service (and price!)


----------



## andyt2

Really like the look of this machine (and that it's british made). Is it overkill for a domestic set up? I have a Silvia but waiting for boiler to reach temp between shots adds a lot of time when making multiple coffes. Also, do you do a deal on Classico plus grinder? Many thanks!


----------



## ashcroc

andyt2 said:


> Really like the look of this machine (and that it's british made). Is it overkill for a domestic set up? I have a Silvia but waiting for boiler to reach temp between shots adds a lot of time when making multiple coffes. Also, do you do a deal on Classico plus grinder? Many thanks!


 @coffeebean


----------



## coffeebean

I can do you a Wooden handled Classico + polished aluminium Piccino grinder deal for £1200 delivered.......my website price for these 2 would be £1430


----------



## DavecUK

Rolo said:


> Hi
> 
> Considering buying one of these machines, I would like any owners opinions please. Are they built well, are they reliable?


I think you can do better for the money TBH. There was a beautiful Duetto twin boiler, just 3 years old sold for about £1200 ish, I would far rather have one of those. Check out the used section, often some really good machines come up for 1000 ish or less.


----------



## coffeebean

It's purely a matter of personal taste when it comes to a lot of these machines - performance wise they are very similar. I find the Fracino to be well built and as its British, parts and after sales very easy and quick. I love the wooden handles on the Classico that you don't get on most of the alternatives and the steam power on these machines is awesome!


----------



## PeteRobo

coffeebean said:


> I can do you a Wooden handled Classico + polished aluminium Piccino grinder deal for £1200 delivered.......my website price for these 2 would be £1430


 Do you still have this type of deal available? I am looking to upgrade from a Sage BE that has just failed me at the worst possible time!

thanks


----------



## coffeebean

Hi @PeteRobo, yes can still do you a deal if you are interested, though that was posted in 2018 and Fracino's prices have gone up a bit since then! I can still do it for £1300 though ?

all the best,

Andy


----------



## shadegrown

Hi Coffeebean, I can see that you're the man to speak to when it comes to the Fracino Classico, are you still selling these and if so whats the current price?

thanks


----------



## MichaelW

Hi all,

I realise this topic is a bit old but I am looking in to a classico now. We have a coffee bike which I had built for us which has a Fracino dual fuel retro lever machine on it.. Beautiful piece of machinery.

We're thinking of selling the coffee bike on and getting a classico for home use instead, the retro machine is too underused and needs to be shown off to the world

Any thoughts on the 2020/2021 classicos? Have they got any better, or how are you that have them fairing with yours after all this time

Many thanks

Michael


----------



## Rincewind

MichaelW said:


> ...We have a *coffee bike which I had built for us* which has a Fracino dual fuel retro lever machine on it.. *Beautiful piece of machinery.*..


 Hi Michael, that sounds awesome; do you have any pictures of said beasty ?


----------



## Rincewind

Sorry i forget my manners...welcome to the forum BTW...i hope you enjoy your stay and have fun 😋


----------



## MichaelW

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> Sorry i forget my manners...welcome to the forum BTW...i hope you enjoy your stay and have fun 😋


 Hi and no problem, if I can work out how to add a pic I will do that next 😂


----------



## BlackCatCoffee

Hi Michael,

The Classico is a solid heat exchange machine. There are more fancy and technically advanced machines around for sure but what the Classico does it does well and with a bit of care will serve you for a very long time.

David


----------



## Rincewind

@MichaelW Good o, i for one am looking forward to seeing them.

When you reply to a message (i assume your using a PC not a moby) you will see a "paper-clip" below and choose files ...that's what you need to click to add picture/other....you may have to have *5 posts* under your belt first iirc.


----------



## DavecUK

@MichaelW Welcome to the forum...


----------



## MichaelW

https://share.icloud.com/photos/00wVRV_L-aNXz0MXeqB5l4ERQ

does this work?

Michael


----------



## Rincewind

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> ...When you reply to a message (i assume your using a PC not a moby) you will see a "paper-clip" below and choose files ...that's what you need to click to add picture/other...


 Looks like this :-


----------



## MichaelW

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> Looks like this :-
> 
> View attachment 52234


 I am using a mobile right now unfortunately. I'll be in front of a laptop later though


----------



## Rincewind

do another post...it maybe the 5 post rule....but i could be wrong....a smiley face will get you that 5th post :classic_wink:


----------



## MichaelW

Doing that now 😊


----------



## MichaelW

You were correct thank you. And here is the said val halla of coffee machines 😂


----------



## Rincewind

*That is just awesome*, i'm well impressed...that would give me a mahoooosive grin factor peddaling that around town....thank you for sharing 😎

The little snack "rack" at the back is another nice touch 😋

The Apple link was tedious lol.


----------



## MichaelW

I have a smile on my face every time I look at it I have to admit. No time to go out anymore and true so it's time to scale down unfortunately


----------



## Rincewind

MichaelW said:


> ...No time to go out anymore and true so it's *time to scale down unfortunately*...


 That's a shame...i doubt the pandemic hasn't helped either....i spotted the hand-sanitizer :classic_wink:


----------



## MichaelW

BlackCatCoffee said:


> Hi Michael,
> 
> The Classico is a solid heat exchange machine. There are more fancy and technically advanced machines around for sure but what the Classico does it does well and with a bit of care will serve you for a very long time.
> 
> David


 Hi David,

My ears are open for other options. Please tell 😊


----------



## MichaelW

BlackCatCoffee said:


> Hi Michael,
> 
> The Classico is a solid heat exchange machine. There are more fancy and technically advanced machines around for sure but what the Classico does it does well and with a bit of care will serve you for a very long time.
> 
> David


 I would be interested in learning more David. Do you have any more details please

Thanks

Michael


----------

